# Moving Back to UK



## Honey_1957 (May 7, 2013)

Hi,
Can any one offer me any information/advice on moving from the Netherlands back to the UK. We have lived here for 15 years now but feel it's time to go back. I know we have to inform certain government departments etc. What we are unsure about is benefits. At the moment my husband is on the WIA - (English comparison is the disability) and is unlikely to be able to work again, my question is (I hear that he won't be able to claim this back in England) can he take this benefit back to the UK with him and if so what does he need to do /who does he need to contact to get some form of confirmation/advice on this. Also is there any other form of help that we can get from the Netherlands, I have read that people returning to certain countries can claim a grant, plus a benefit and also have part of their return travel paid, help with transporting furniture etc. paid for but don't know whether this applies to people returning to the UK.

Thanks in advance.


----------

